# -구만/ -구먼



## wonlon

가: 회사에는 이러한 문제들이 쌓이고 있어요.
나: 그럼 상황은 어디나 거의 비슷비슷하*구만요.*

This is from the sample sentence of my textbook.
I can't identify the ending *구만요.
* 
The Japanese machine translation in naver.dic just shows this:
それでは状況はどこでもほとんど類似類似河口だけ.
which is not understandable.

Would you explain what does it mean?
고마워요.


----------



## terredepomme

一點口語的．「～吧」的意思．類似形：
그럼 상황은 어디나 거의 비슷비슷하네요.
그럼 상황은 어디나 거의 비슷비슷하군요.
じゃ状況はどこでもほとんど似てますね。


----------



## Superhero1

'-구먼' is an ending and represents one's feeling or enlightenment. http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=4169000


'-구만' is an incorrect writing of '구먼' http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=4165000

Although '구먼' is recognised as a standard expression, when ending '-요' is combined, '구먼요' sounds like a ChungChong(충청) province dialect where people speak like '~구먼유' or '~구만유'
and '-군', a contraction of '-구먼', is generally used to talk to himself or mumble to himself, e.g. 일이 많아서 죽겠군.


----------



## wonlon

terredepomme said:


> 一點口語的．「～吧」的意思．類似形：
> 그럼 상황은 어디나 거의 비슷비슷하네요.
> 그럼 상황은 어디나 거의 비슷비슷하군요.
> じゃ状況はどこでもほとんど似てますね。



Thanks a lot, but just a further question, what is the difference between 네요 and 군요?


----------



## wonlon

Superhero1 said:


> '-구먼' is an ending and represents one's feeling or enlightenment. http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=4169000
> 
> 
> '-구만' is an incorrect writing of '구먼' http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=4165000
> 
> Although '구먼' is recognised as a standard expression, when ending '-요' is combined, '구먼요' sounds like a ChungChong(충청) province dialect where people speak like '~구먼유' or '~구만유'
> and '-군', a contraction of '-구먼', is generally used to talk to himself or mumble to himself, e.g. 일이 많아서 죽겠군.



Thanks so much, from 구먼 I found out the explanation in my grammar book, which I couldn't find before. It also said that in South Korea 구먼 is used as an emphatic form of 구만, and in North Korea 구만 is used. I don't know if this is the real case.

But knowing 군 is a contraction of 구먼 is really good for me.


----------

